# TiVo Edge OTA - What All is Needed?



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

In anticipation of the inevitable end of the CableCARDs, one last thought is to get a TiVo Edge OTA and record shows OTA.

I live in metro Atlanta so there are options.

What all would I need to record OTA? Will just the TiVo Edge OTA and an antenna suffice? Any recommendations for an antenna, and does anyone know if you can hide one inside a built-in cabinet and still get a decent signal? Does the OTA version support MoCA to distribute TV (live and recordings) to other rooms in the house?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

southerndoc said:


> In anticipation of the inevitable end of the CableCARDs, one last thought is to get a TiVo Edge OTA and record shows OTA.
> 
> I live in metro Atlanta so there are options.
> 
> What all would I need to record OTA? Will just the TiVo Edge OTA and an antenna suffice? Any recommendations for an antenna, and does anyone know if you can hide one inside a built-in cabinet and still get a decent signal? Does the OTA version support MoCA to distribute TV (live and recordings) to other rooms in the house?


Yes you need a TiVo and antenna.

Yea new (not all older) OTA models support Moca.

Reception options and antenna placement will depend on your particular geographic area and other environmental factors.

PS There is nothing to indicate CC support is ending in the short term for any major cable provider. You may be solving a problem that’s not yet a problem.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> PS There is nothing to indicate CC support is ending in the short term for any major cable provider. You may be solving a problem that’s not yet a problem.


Oh trust me, I will hold onto it until it no longer functions. I'm just preparing for the inevitable. Someone posted on here (who lives in my state) that Comcast upgraded everything near him and basically removed support for CableCARDs.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

southerndoc said:


> Oh trust me, I will hold onto it until it no longer functions. I'm just preparing for the inevitable. Someone posted on here (who lives in my state) that Comcast upgraded everything near him and basically removed support for CableCARDs.


Link to that post please?


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

southerndoc said:


> In anticipation of the inevitable end of the CableCARDs, one last thought is to get a TiVo Edge OTA and record shows OTA.
> 
> I live in metro Atlanta so there are options.
> 
> What all would I need to record OTA? Will just the TiVo Edge OTA and an antenna suffice? Any recommendations for an antenna, and does anyone know if you can hide one inside a built-in cabinet and still get a decent signal? Does the OTA version support MoCA to distribute TV (live and recordings) to other rooms in the house?


I recently cut the cord… if at all possible try to place your antenna on the roof or in the attic for best results… check the stations in your area and se if they broadcast on low vhf or UHF and purchase an antenna to meet your needs. Most important is to buy a good quality antenna.. … not the Chinese junk sold on Amazon. I purchased a channel master and had great results. Winegard is also a very nice quality antenna. Good luck!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Link to that post please?











Poll - Do you still USE TiVo or have you moved on?


What other options are there? I am happy with my OTA TiVO... is it the TiVO or the cable/ satellite that folks are tired of? I would love to hear if there are better options available.




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You'll also need a tv.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

southerndoc said:


> Poll - Do you still USE TiVo or have you moved on?
> 
> 
> What other options are there? I am happy with my OTA TiVO... is it the TiVO or the cable/ satellite that folks are tired of? I would love to hear if there are better options available.
> ...


Thanks for sharing.

While I’m not impacted (different area, different provider) and have no horse in this race, I’m not convinced.

The other user literally just said “Xfinity ended support for cablecards without notice due to network upgrades.” That’s it, no backup, no proof, no info at all.

I’d be likely to believe he called for some tech support, got a bad rep who said “sorry, no more support for you” and he never questioned it.

That’s how most of these “CC support over!!!!!” threads seem to go.


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

I just got a cablecard from xfinity (Comcast). Went to my closest store and asked for one. The clerk understood exactly what I wanted and said she would go see if they had any in the store but came out with one for me. Said it was the last one there. We agreed that it is pretty rare these days, but nothing was said about them going away. Comcast doesn't charge any fees for cablecards.
Rich (in SE Michigan)


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Best to ask people in your area. Atlanta, GA - OTA | Page 229 | AVS Forum


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I would think about getting an Edge OTA if it had more than two tuners. Not much of a DVR with just two tuners. I've had a Bolt OTA with 4 tuners for several years. I keep it cooled with no problems. You would do better to look for a Bolt or roamio with 4 tuners.


----------



## Johnny Stigler (Jun 10, 2020)

I had Direct TV for years with two boxes and two tuners each. Now I have the Edge on Spectrum with a cable card & TA with 6 channels to record. The wife keeps it busy. This is the best DVR I have ever used. There are some other methods out there to DVR with but can others in your home run them!


----------



## Puckett34 (Aug 15, 2006)

Antennaweb.org is one option to see how good or bad of an antenna signal you might get. If you’re fairly committed to the idea of antenna and basic indoor antennas don’t work well enough, Dish network used to have a subsidiary that would do rooftop or attic antenna installs reasonably cheap. This was many years ago but I think the install and included rooftop antenna was maybe $125 at the time.


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

We've had OTA TiVos for 20+ years in challenging locations using our previous TiVo Premiere XL and current TiVo Edge OTA. Our Newport Coast, CA home is 45 miles from OTA transmitters on Mt. Wilson in L.A. and slightly behind the top of a foothill between our home and the TV towers. Solution was a quality UHF/VHF TV antenna & a signal booster in our 2-story house attic (antenna cable run from antenna to our TiVo is ~ 75'). Works great pulling in all the local major network stations (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox). However, our local PBS antenna is in a completely different direction and the signal is usually great... but occasionally pixelates and loses audio. Frustrating, but if we really want to watch PBS we can almost always find the content streaming.


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

BrokerDon said:


> Our Newport Coast, CA home is 45 miles from OTA transmitters on Mt. Wilson in L.A. and slightly behind the top of a foothill between our home and the TV towers. Solution was a quality UHF/VHF TV antenna & a signal booster in our 2-story house attic (antenna cable run from antenna to our TiVo is ~ 75').


BrokerDon - Would you be willing to share the make/model of antenna and signal booster that you are using? I have a very similar setup, which has been working well for me, for more than 10 years. But, like you, I have one channel that is borderline, and I'm always trying to tweak things in hopes of getting it to come in better. I am using a "DB8e Extreme Long Range Bowtie HDTV Antenna" mounted on my roof, along with a "ClearStream JUICE UHF/VHF Amplifier System."

-Joe


----------



## ElT60 (May 27, 2020)

southerndoc said:


> …. Does the OTA version support MoCA to distribute TV (live and recordings) to other rooms in the house?


there is an antenna + Moca diargtram there ( which has problems ) . Should use a POE filter on line from antenna ( same as ingress from cable infrastructure from outside the home )









TiVo Support Center


Get instant answers to common questions and learn to experience the most from TiVo products.




tivoidp.tivo.com





The later OTA devices do not ( TiVo outlines a external bridge for set up ) . The devices like bolt 4 tuner that are dual mode had one but the set up for random coax layouts with cable tv and newer DOCSIS


Previous thread on an OTA edge set up and Moca









MoCA set-up for Edge for Antenna - 2021


First off, let's all agree that Edge for antenna does not have MoCA, which most of us only realize after buying and returning a 2-tuner TiVo Edge for Antenna from Channel Master (from the TiVo web page link) and then purchasing a 4-tuner TiVo Edge for Antenna from Amazon. Why, because the...




www.tivocommunity.com





[ if keeping cable for internet only then one completely unified coax not good. ]


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

pautler said:


> BrokerDon - Would you be willing to share the make/model of antenna and signal booster that you are using? I have a very similar setup, which has been working well for me, for more than 10 years. But, like you, I have one channel that is borderline, and I'm always trying to tweak things in hopes of getting it to come in better. I am using a "DB8e Extreme Long Range Bowtie HDTV Antenna" mounted on my roof, along with a "ClearStream JUICE UHF/VHF Amplifier System."
> 
> -Joe


Signal ampifier (discontinued but has worked perfectly for 10 years): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DFZ5EW

Antenna (installed in our attic 6 years ago... 45 miles from OTA towers): https://www.amazon.com/Antennas-Direct-ClearStream-Multi-Directional-Adjustable/dp/B00SVNKT86/

The only channel that loses signal strength randomly is our local PBS (KCET) which is on a different heading than our OTA antenna... and lower transmitter power.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I had problems getting a stable OTA signal until I installed this antenna. It has a built-in preamp.








Amazon.com: Televes DATBOSS LR Mix Hi-VHF UHF Long Range Antenna with 5G Filter 75 Mile Range 149884 (Replaces 149883) : Electronics


Amazon.com: Televes DATBOSS LR Mix Hi-VHF UHF Long Range Antenna with 5G Filter 75 Mile Range 149884 (Replaces 149883) : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

And apparently the self adjusting amp does work, see post 3,792. Orlando, FL - OTA | Page 190 | AVS Forum


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

*Last chance to get a TiVo at this one time special price. 
Order before December 15th and receive it before Christmas.*
*_***Offer valid trough December 19th or while supples last. Not valid with any other offer, coupon or promotion.







*_

*Use coupon code TIVO at checkout *










TiVo Edge Antenna DVR - 500GB (with All-In Service)


TiVo Edge for Antenna With All-In Service is a Subscription Free DVR for your TV Antenna which will allow you to record all of your favorite TV shows and also gives you an on-screen TV guide.




www.channelmaster.com





Pickup available at *Channel Master (Chandler, AZ*

*Free Standard Shipping*
*Risk Free Trial* 30 Day Money Back Guarantee
*Manufacturer Direct Warranty* 1-Year Warranty
I bought our TiVo Edge OTA with All-In-Servide (Lifetime TiVo subscription) ~ 18 months ago from Channel Master (a legitimate TiVo reseller) and it has been flawless.


----------



## rnowicki (Apr 10, 2001)

Isn't a network connection also required: Direct wired Ethernet or Wi-Fi?


----------

